# Isn’t 4 cups too much for 7 weeks old puppy?



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

The breeder told me to get Pure Balance(all stages) food for my puppy. And a feeding instruction for puppies states: 3/4 cups for every 2 pounds. If my puppy weights 10 pounds, it means I should give her almost 4 cups daily. I don’t see how it can be right. Then I wonder how much I’m supposed to give her if she weight 30 pounds? Lol

To be honest, my puppy even can’t eat half of that. I mean she would love to, I don’t think she know when to stop.. but then she would vomit. I am not sure if there is something wrong with that food or my puppy wh just can’t handle that much. 

How much puppies usually eat at this age?

The breeder says to give her less then, but I’m still curious since it’s a huge difference. I am taking few days to see her weight change, and take her to the vet next week. Just to be safe.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The bag should tell you how much to feed based on age, breed size and level of exercise.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The rule is same amount as an adult would eat, divided into 3 or 4 meals, depending on age.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't feed Pure Balance, but your post made me curious of what the directions actually state. I found a couple different 'all life stages' versions of Pure Balance being sold on different online sites, both with different feeding instructions. You're right that the feeding instructions seem way off (at least for the lamb and brown rice I found on Walmart's online site). Their feeding instruction for 6-12 month old puppies is 1/4-1/2 cups for every two pounds of puppy weight. This would mean me feeding my 7 month old a minimum of 12 cups and a max of 24 cups daily. As a large 5 month old, he would have been supposed to eat 45 cups daily. Seems a 'bit' off. 😄 

Maybe a printing mistake on a particular batch of the Pure Balance? Another 'all life stages' version of theirs suggests 2-3 times the recommended adult amount, divided into three daily meals.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Catrinka said:


> I don't feed Pure Balance, but your post made me curious of what the directions actually state. I found a couple different 'all life stages' versions of Pure Balance being sold on different online sites, both with different feeding instructions. You're right that the feeding instructions seem way off (at least for the lamb and brown rice I found on Walmart's online site). Their feeding instruction for 6-12 month old puppies is 1/4-1/2 cups for every two pounds of puppy weight. This would mean me feeding my 7 month old a minimum of 12 cups and a max of 24 cups daily. As a large 5 month old, he would have been supposed to eat 45 cups daily. Seems a 'bit' off. 😄
> 
> Maybe a printing mistake on a particular batch of the Pure Balance? Another 'all life stages' version of theirs suggests 2-3 times the recommended adult amount, divided into three daily meals.


Yes! That’s exactly what I meant! I agree it must be a mistake. Good to know there is different instruction, thank you!
Mine is chicken and pea, and here is the instruction on a bag 









I just googled for same flavor in the internet, yes..different instruction lol although I still don’t like the idea of feeding puppy same food as adult but more... don’t they have other different needs other than more calories?

I don’t like this food anyway, I will switch it when she is better settled, meanwhile I’m in search for a new brand.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Catrinka said:


> I don't feed Pure Balance, but your post made me curious of what the directions actually state. I found a couple different 'all life stages' versions of Pure Balance being sold on different online sites, both with different feeding instructions. You're right that the feeding instructions seem way off (at least for the lamb and brown rice I found on Walmart's online site). Their feeding instruction for 6-12 month old puppies is 1/4-1/2 cups for every two pounds of puppy weight. This would mean me feeding my 7 month old a minimum of 12 cups and a max of 24 cups daily. As a large 5 month old, he would have been supposed to eat 45 cups daily. Seems a 'bit' off. 😄
> 
> Maybe a printing mistake on a particular batch of the Pure Balance? Another 'all life stages' version of theirs suggests 2-3 times the recommended adult amount, divided into three daily meals.


Both those amounts are nuts for a puppy


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> The rule is same amount as an adult would eat, divided into 3 or 4 meals, depending on age.


it sounds like 1cup daily for Misha 🤔


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

markoff said:


> it sounds like 1cup daily for Misha 🤔


Maybe. But probably a bit more. Misha's really young isn't she? Like still less than 8 weeks? I wouldn't greatly restrict the amount she wants to eat at this age. You can gauge how she looks in a week or two and decide if you need to increase or scale back her intake. 

It sounds like you're considering other kibble options for her anyway, so you'll be able to gradually transition her to a food that perhaps has better feeding guidelines. My pup's vet strongly recommended a large breed puppy kibble until he's at least a year old. I feed Orijen LBP (which my pup loves) and I've also used Fromm Gold large breed puppy.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Catrinka said:


> Maybe. But probably a bit more. Misha's really young isn't she? Like still less than 8 weeks? I wouldn't greatly restrict the amount she wants to eat at this age. You can gauge how she looks in a week or two and decide if you need to increase or scale back her intake.
> 
> It sounds like you're considering other kibble options for her anyway, so you'll be able to gradually transition her to a food that perhaps has better feeding guidelines. My pup's vet strongly recommended a large breed puppy kibble until he's at least a year old. I feed Orijen LBP (which my pup loves) and I've also used Fromm Gold large breed puppy.


thank you for the recommendation! That’s what exactly I’m looking for.. for a large breed puppy food, I will look into it! 

Once i tried not too much restrict her, she worked as a vacuum, and then vomited  now I slow feed her and give her smaller portions. Which is about 1.5 cups daily for now. I thought I would increase to 2, but let’s see.. Also I feed her 4 times instead.
She is 7 weeks tomorrow 🥰


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You are underfeeding your dog, and underfeeding severly!
The bag clearly states that for a GDS sized dog you need to feed at least 3 cups a day. 
She is at a critical growth stage when she is growing rapidly.
Feed 3/4 cops 4 times a day.
And soak the kibble if you can, before you give it to her.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

markoff said:


> it sounds like 1cup daily for Misha 🤔


No.
It sounds like 3 cups a day (adult portion) divided into 4 meals, which equals 3/4 cup, 4 times a day.

She has a small stomach now and it will only hold so much, but she needs just as much food as an adult.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> You are underfeeding your dog, and underfeeding severly!
> The bag clearly states that for a GDS sized dog you need to feed at least 3 cups a day.
> She is at a critical growth stage when she is growing rapidly.
> Feed 3/4 cops 4 times a day.
> And soak the kibble if you can, before you give it to her.


Sorry, your bag says this? Because my clearly doesn’t. It only says For adult dog 3-12 pounds - feed 1/2- 1.1/4 cups daily. You can see a pic above.
If my dog weights 10 pounds, I assume it’s 1 cup. Well.. if you say for puppy it’s 2-3 times more. Ok 2-3 cups then. I doesn’t say anything about gsd anywhere.
I did try to feed her one cup at a meal, she vomited right away and couple hours more. Like bad. Now, day after, I give her 0.5 cup each meal. Plus I give some more kibble when I train. Form my understanding she can handle 0.75 cup per meal but she cannot handle 1 cup per meal. She ate 0.75 cup (which made it 2.25 cups+treats) before and she was fine until I re-read the instruction about 4 cups, and decided to give her one cup per meal.
Just like I said, my puppy looks active, happy and healthy, also I would even say kind of chubby. but I am still taking her to the vet with that very stupid food that suggests 4 cups for that little puppy and 40 cups for a bigger puppy lol


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> No.
> It sounds like 3 cups a day (adult portion) divided into 4 meals, which equals 3/4 cup, 4 times a day.
> 
> She has a small stomach now and it will only hold so much, but she needs just as much food as an adult.


I thought when you said “same amount as adult dog divided by 3-4 meals” you meant same amount as adult dog, not 3 times more. Sorry, my bad..


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok I think I have another question.. what should WGSL female weight at 7 weeks?


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

markoff said:


> I thought when you said “same amount as adult dog divided by 3-4 meals” you meant same amount as adult dog, not 3 times more. Sorry, my bad..


You feed kibble puppies the same amount as an *adult German Shepherd dog* give or take a little depending on puppies age - split between 3 or 4 meals
They are growing quickly and need A LOT of nutrition.
My 5 month old female pup is raw fed and she eats 2 times (approx) MORE than what my ADULT male used to eat.
Raw is calculated differently but I am just trying to explain how quickly they burn through calories when they are growing.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> You feed kibble puppies the same amount as an *adult German Shepherd dog* give or take a little depending on puppies age - split between 3 or 4 meals
> They are growing quickly and need A LOT of nutrition.
> My 5 month old female pup is raw fed and she eats 2 times (approx) MORE than what my ADULT male used to eat.
> Raw is calculated differently but I am just trying to explain how quickly they burn through calories when they are growing.


oh you mean I need to look at weight what my dog would weight if she was an adult? Lol
That’s a crazy instruction. Ok I get it, looks like 3 cups, I think I can do it with 4 meals.

That’s what I like about puppy food, you don’t need to double amount of food, you kind of double calories.

I swear when I gave her 1 cup, she looked like an air balloon. Might be it a reason that a breeder underfed her and she is not used to that amount of food? But she didn’t and doesn’t look skinny at all.. she has that awesome puppy belly..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is not a crazy instruction.
That is what should be fed to a GSD, or to any puppy, for that matter.
It needs to eat same quantity as an adult, only it can’t eat it all at once, so you divide it into 4 meals.
How do you think your girl will go from 10 pounds to 65 pounds or more if you only feed one cup?

“Awesome puppy belly” could be worms. Have you checked her for worms?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

markoff said:


> Sorry, your bag says this? Because my clearly doesn’t. It only says For adult dog 3-12 pounds - feed 1/2- 1.1/4 cups daily. You can see a pic above.
> If my dog weights 10 pounds, I assume it’s 1 cup. Well.. if you say for puppy it’s 2-3 times more. Ok 2-3 cups then. I lol


I did look at your bag.
This is your bag.
It gives clear instructions.
Yes, it says for “ADULT dog 3-10 lbs.” That’s a Chihuahua that needs to STAY 3-10 lbs.
You gave a GSD that needs to GROW TO at least 55.

You are feeding for GROWTH.
Your initial question was, “Isn’t 4 cups too much?”
It could be. So feed 3.
Or let her eat however much she wants out of 1 cup. Just don’t leave the food out, pick it up when she is done, and feed her another cup next time. 
Do this 4 times a day.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I go by their body condition.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> I go by their body condition.


That’s a good point! I would say my issue is that I am inexperienced with gsd puppies (or any puppies) under 12 weeks age.
I might be wrong, but for me she doesn’t look underfed known that she turned 7 weeks today, or does she?









I gave 2.5 cups to her today, increasing to 3 tomorrow. Let’s see how it goes.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A picture from above and from her side while standing would be easier to see.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The thing is this: she can look fine NOW, but if you continue to feed 1 cup you will have problems. The damage happens over time, so seeing pics of her now, when you just got her, won’t tell us anything.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> The thing is this: she can look fine NOW, but if you continue to feed 1 cup you will have problems. The damage happens over time, so seeing pics of her now, when you just got her, won’t tell us anything.


I never fed her 1 cup... Where did you get that from? 

Just to be clear before everyone thinks I’m a monster...
I was feeding her 3/4 cups x 3 meals just like the breeder said. (That is 2.25 cups) for a day or two I had her. After I read the instruction on a bag that says 3/4 for each 2 pounds daily, I realized it’s about 4 cups. So I had to gave her one cup at once, she became an air balloon and she started vomiting. The reason I could think of - either too much food at once, or she ate it very fast with air. That’s why I arose this question.

I also asked my breeder, she told me to feed her less then, just like she suggested before. 

yes, I gave her 1.5 cups one day after she felt bad, just because of that reason above. I herd some even recommend not to feed them for next 12 hours, of course I could not do that to a little puppy. So I decided to reduce amount for one day. 
Day after that day(yesterday) I gave her 2.5 cups. Today i am feeding her 3 cups. (Im increasing slowly so less stress for the body)


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

In addition, she is fine, I don’t think she is thin, or underfed for NOW. But I agree, the reason I asked that question, I needed so clarification and opinions before it’s too late and damage done.. if I should listen the breeder and continue feeding her (or 2.5 cups) or follow the instruction and feed her 4 cups as that’s weird instruction says.
Now when I read your answers and suggestions(And I really appreciate it)
I learned another instruction to feed (adult amount), and that’s what I’m sticking right now with - 3 cups

At least until I see a vet next week. But then I will switch to puppy large breed food when it’s appropriate time.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Realize that the companies want you to use as much as possible. Often the amounts they recommend are too much. Just post a few better pictures: from the side and above: standing only


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I agree with wolfy dog, just use a common sense and pay attention to the pup’s body condition. I don’t read instructions on the bags, it’s never been a problem. I also haven’t used a LB puppy food, Lexie was on it when I got her and I gradually switched to mostly raw by 12weeks. But it’s definitely a personal choice. Lex is 73lbs at 19 months, doesn’t look skinny or chubby.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

That was a difficult task. Although she already knows a stand command, she doesn’t know how to wait/stay in a pose yet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

markoff said:


> “now I slow feed her and give her smaller portions. Which is about 1.5 cups daily for now. I thought I would increase to 2, but let’s see..


I read this as you wrote it.
This doesn’t read as “I only did this for one day.”
I guess I do not understand your posts, so good luck and enjoy your dog.

Oh, and as I already posted , that “awesome puppy belly” could be worms. Looks to me as if he does, indeed, have them. These interfere with the dog’s absorption of nutrients. Vet visit is in order.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

markoff said:


> That was a difficult task. Although she already knows a stand command, she doesn’t know how to wait/stay in a pose yet.
> View attachment 570346
> View attachment 570347
> 
> ...


I keep my young pups thinner. The picture from the side looks kinda bloated or extended. Has she been wormed on a regular bases? The coat can be deceiving though. 
What does your vet say?


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> I keep my young pups thinner. The picture from the side looks kinda bloated or extended. Has she been wormed on a regular bases? The coat can be deceiving though.
> What does your vet say?


she was dewormed and given a first vaccine before we picked her up. The breeder gave me next dose of dewormer and told me to give it to her at 8 weeks. We are going to vet on Wednesday, so we will check, and consult with him about further deworming. I could not notice any signs of worms, though, but I’m not a vet.
Here are couple more pictures I was able to take 🧐


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

That’s a big belly! I would bring the fecal sample for your vets appointment so they can check it right away.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you for the suggestions, guys. We will definitely check her for worms.
The reason I did not connect it with worms is that she doesn’t have this belly on mornings, for example. Belly comes with the food and stays there unless there is a huge gap between meals.. so I connected that with food. I’m not sure how worms belly works, though.
Here is a pic taken this morning before breakfast. P.S. She surprised us with ears today lol

It’s been less than a week,how did she grow up that fast 😲


----------



## DTMax (Jul 13, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> I did look at your bag.
> This is your bag.
> It gives clear instructions.
> Yes, it says for “ADULT dog 3-10 lbs.” That’s a Chihuahua that needs to STAY 3-10 lbs.
> ...


So for my 90lb 10mo old I should be feeding 45 cups a day?....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

(Deleted sarcasm, as some folks took it literally)


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Small and quick update.

We went to a vet yesterday with Misha. 
The vet said she looked very well and healthy. She weights 12 pounds now. She did not find Misha bloaty, but we still did the tests, and waiting for the results.. (misha doesn’t really get bloaty if I feed her 5 times a day, but if I give her same daily amount of food with 3 or 4 meals, she becomes a ballon, and for the next hour she is laying, crying and vomiting. I did try everything and 5 meals is the only way that works good so far)

The vet told us to change the food, and also gave us some medicine including antibiotics😞. I really hope it will help.
I will update when the test results are received .


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

markoff said:


> The vet said she looked very well and healthy.





markoff said:


> ...and also gave us some medicine including antibiotics 😞.


why??


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Fodder said:


> why??


The vet said she will give some medicine for upset stomach. I haven’t realised it was antibiotics until I got home. I would ask her thousands questions then. It’s Called Mitronodazole. Although it does look like she has upset stomach since she cannot eat her food as she is supposed to. 
I am waiting for their call with the test results, and ask some more questions, so far I haven’t started giving it yet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Metro is for diarrhea.
Did your dog have that?
What food did vet recommend?









Metronidazole for Dogs: Dosage, Uses & Side Effects


Metronidazole (also known by the brand names Flagyl, Metizol, Protostat, Metrogel) is a strong antibiotic sometimes used to treat dogs.




www.akc.org


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Did you mean Metronidazole? It’s being used for a variety conditions including Girardia.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

That’s what I didn’t get... how you can give antibiotics to a little puppy without even see the test results? Just in case?

Yes, I saw it’s used for many different issues, still not fully sure if it fits to our case. The vet gave us those two meds and here is some descriptions from the Internet. 
*Cerenia*, an antiemetic, is a medication that is often given to stop *vomiting* and nausea while improving appetite. *Metronidazole* can be used as anti-inflammatory for the colon and can also act as an antibiotic and anti-parasitic. Various deworming medications may also be indicated.

Her appetite, energy, mood and everything else is just perfect, btw. 
No, she doesn’t have diarrhea. Her stool is solid or on worst cases might be solid/mashy


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I PMd you.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Metro is for diarrhea.
> Did your dog have that?
> What food did vet recommend?
> 
> ...


yeah, it doesn’t sound very good. 
No diarrhea, and never had since we brought her.
She recommended puppy food for large breeds, suggested to take a look at Science Diet (from my understanding almost all vets do it). But I will transfer her to Orijen.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

markoff said:


> She recommended puppy food for large breeds, suggested to take a look at Science Diet (from my understanding almost all vets do it). But I will transfer her to Orijen.


Just be aware that Orijen can be too rich for some GSD puppies. My Carly did terrible on it.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Just be aware that Orijen can be too rich for some GSD puppies. My Carly did terrible on it.


Oh!! what do you mean by terrible? Didn’t eat/vomit/something else?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

markoff said:


> Oh!! what do you mean by terrible? Didn’t eat/vomit/something else?


She never had a solid poop while she was on it. Never.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh ok.. thank you for sharing !


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok, worms are out of the equation. No worms are detected.

And just a today’s pic for the mood


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Just be aware that Orijen can be too rich for some GSD puppies. My Carly did terrible on it.


Could you please tell what did you switch it to?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pure Balance looks like a good food.








Pure Balance Dog Food Review | Recalls | DogFoodAdvisor


Pure Balance Dog Food - - impartial review, top recipe picks and recall history by the editors of The Dog Food Advisor.




www.dogfoodadvisor.com





I like this site for dog food info.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

markoff said:


> Could you please tell what did you switch it to?


I think I switched to Earthborn, and then to Fromms, then as an adult she ate Victor. I’m not saying not to feed Orijen, just to be aware that it’s too rich for some dogs.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

My last boy had the same issues on Orijen that dogfaeries' Carly did. Pudding poop. My current pup (7 months now) does great on it and also loves it which was a big factor for me since he's a picky eater. So if you're considering Orijen LBP, I'd start with a smaller bag until you know how your own puppy does on it.

The dogfoodadvisor.com site linked by Sunflowers is a good source of info. It rates the various dog foods and provides a lot of details including recall history.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

I know Pure Balance is not bad according to the ingredients. 
I just believe it would fit better to adult dogs or some other smaller breeds - I personally don’t feel comfortable feeding a puppy 20-40 cups a day in the future. I also don’t like that kibbles are that small (just like my cats’ food). And I believe in a large breed formula, but that’s just my preferences that do not make this food any bad.
And most importantly, I have a feeling that it may doesn’t fit to my puppy because of what happens.

Thanks for the website, it’s very informative. Decided to start with Orijen, and if it doesn’t work, next try will be Fromm.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

markoff said:


> I know Pure Balance is not bad according to the ingredients.
> I just believe it would fit better to adult dogs or some other smaller breeds -_* I personally don’t feel comfortable feeding a puppy 20-40 cups a day in the future*_. I also don’t like that kibbles are that small (just like my cats’ food). And I believe in a large breed formula, but that’s just my preferences that do not make this food any bad.
> And most importantly, I have a feeling that it may doesn’t fit to my puppy because of what happens.
> 
> Thanks for the website, it’s very informative. Decided to start with Orijen, and if it doesn’t work, next try will be Fromm.


I’m sorry, 20-40 cups of food a day?? Did you write that correctly? Please post a link or a picture of what food requires you to feed that much. I’d be very interested in researching it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Pytheis said:


> I’m sorry, 20-40 cups of food a day?? Did you write that correctly? Please post a link or a picture of what food requires you to feed that much. I’d be very interested in researching it.


page 1
it’s the feeding instructions that sparked this thread.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Fodder said:


> page 1
> it’s the feeding instructions that sparked this thread.


I’m asking OP for an exact link or picture. I’ve looked up Pure Balance, and on not a single bag did I see those feeding instructions. Here is a picture of what I found. That doesn’t even come close to 20-40 cups. I’m wondering if OP is looking at a different formula or flavor than I found.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

but I posted a pic on page 1...
Here I took it again 
















3/4 cups per each 2 pounds up to 6 month. After that 1/2 cups for each 2 pounds


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

markoff said:


> but I posted a pic on page 1...
> Here I took it again
> View attachment 570662
> View attachment 570663
> ...


Interesting. I scrolled through the page but didn’t see any pictures. The bag also says that requirements are different based on body condition, so I would disregard the bag saying your puppy needs that much food if your puppy doesn’t actually need it. I’d just feed based on what the adult weight will be, or better yet, feed a different food. But you’ve already gotten that figured out, so ignore me. I just couldn’t imagine a bag saying to feed that much, and when I tried searching, I couldn’t find it either. Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Pytheis said:


> Interesting. I scrolled through the page but didn’t see any pictures. The bag also says that requirements are different based on body condition, so I would disregard the bag saying your puppy needs that much food if your puppy doesn’t actually need it. I’d just feed based on what the adult weight will be, or better yet, feed a different food. But you’ve already gotten that figured out, so ignore me. I just couldn’t imagine a bag saying to feed that much, and when I tried searching, I couldn’t find it either. Thanks!


that’s weird...it’s in the body of the 5th post


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, let me try this again.

Take the quantity your dog will need as an ADULT.
In this case, somewhere between 3 and 4 cups.
This is your total quantity for the day.

As your pup grows, feed fewer meals, but total quantity stays the same.

Many breeders recommend an all stages food, which this is.
I do believe the 1/2 cup for every 2 lbs is a typo, and this instruction should be disregarded.
I think they meant 1/2 cup per 20 lbs, not 2.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Another quick update.

As soon as we changed the food to Orijen, that vomit issue was gone and never came back.(Along with that ballon tummy. If you remember after food she would sometimes become a balloon and vomited)

I can’t say If it was the kibble that didn’t fit, or if it was too much food for real as I thought, or if she was too little, combination of factors, or just a coincidence, idk. But it stopped and I am glad.

So far she is doing great on Orijen (I was worried). She eats all from the instruction with no issues, and, thankfully, I don’t have to deal with MOUNTAINS (literally) of poop as it was with previous kibble.

and when she grew up so fast? 😳


----------

